# Component/s-video cables, worth it? which ones to get?



## r2traps (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey everyone,

Finally got a higher end tv and started reading up on differnt cables. Basically I will be using the tv for digital tv (Rogers), gaming (xbox) and watching vhs tapes and dvds. 

From what I've been told, the best quality picture comes from component cables, then s-video cables, then regular audio/video cables. 

I'd love to increase the quality of the picture I get, but there's so many cables out there and so many different price ranges. Would the low priced cables do the trick, or are the gold plated, higher priced ones actually worth the price?


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

While the higher end Monster cables are worth the money, I don't think that everyone really needs them. Monster 1 is usually adequate for the average person's needs.

How many inputs does the TV have? If it were me I would do the following:

DVD (via Component) -> TV
XBox (via S-Video) -> TV
Digital Cable (via composite) -> VCR (via composite) -> TV.

This setup will give you the best video quality for DVDs, and the ability to record the digital cable.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Oh. And FWIW, 

Composite cables usually pass somewhere around 100-125 lines of resolution.
S-Video tops out around 400 lines
Component is over 500.

As I recall, anyway.


----------



## r2traps (Jul 10, 2002)

Hmm, well here are the specs of my tv:

2-Rear Audio/Video Inputs; 1-S-Video 

Front Audio/Video Input 

Variable/Fixed Audio Output 

RF Input 

Component Video Input (Y/PB /PR) 

Excuse my ignorance, but what exactly is "composite", is that a regular audio/video cable? Also, is Monster a brand name or a type of cable?


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Sorry, Monster is the brand name that I prefer.

Composite is what you are calling "regular cables", and are also known as RCA cables.

It sounds like you have 3 video inputs total? What make/model is the TV?

The RF input would also be the coaxial input (the one that the cable comes out of the wall as).

I have a Toshiba 27", and this is my setup:

Wall to Digital Cable tuner via Coax, to VCR (via Coax) to TV (Via Coax).
GameCube to TV via Composite (regular cables).
PS2 to TV via Monster S-Video cable.
DVD to TV via Component

Until I got the GameCube, I had the VCR hooked into the TV via composite cables, but since recorded TV looks pretty bad regardless, and the GameCube can't use coaxial, it was a logical change.


----------



## r2traps (Jul 10, 2002)

I have a Sony 32" FD Trinitron WEGA TV, model KV-32FS13.

http://www.sel.sony.com/SEL/consumer/ss5/home/tv/fdtrinitronwegatmtelevisions/kv-32fs13_specs.shtml


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

One further consideration...

If you are planning on getting the HD channels on your digital cable box, you can only view the HD channels if you connect the cable box to the tv via component video cables. 
With this set-up you will also need to connect the cable box to an audio system (surround reciever) for sound.

I watch Enterprise this way and it is way better than standard cable. 

I find the resolution of HD tv to be better than dvd and would rather connect my HD if there was only one connector on my tv. Fortunately, I have two component inputs and can use both easily.

Good luck.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

No expert at all in this area, but from personal experience... I have a pretty cheap TV... not even really mine, but it has component video in. I recently got a pretty cheap, crappy brand VCR/DVD player with compent video out. I went to buy some component cables, but man oh man, are they expensive for the Monster cables at FutureShop. (There has got to be some serious mark-up in those cables. Probably make as much on those as on the DVD players! )
















Anyways, I went to Zellers, and they has some gold-tipped RCA cables that looked really good quality for about half the price. 

After hooking them all up, I can say I notice a significant difference between them and composite cables. Was testing with the Pixar, Finding Nemo DVD and with component, colours looked just that much more sharper and vivid and lines and contours looked more crisp. Text looks really amazingly sharp for on a TV. 

Mind you, Mrs. ehMax says she can't see the difference.









I think these were the cables.. They were only $35 at Zellers. 

Still waiting about 2-3 years until I get the serious TV/Entertainment system setup.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

No doubt about it, you will see a difference between composite and component. Even with cheap cables. You will see less of a difference going from cheap cables to expensive cables I bet. 

I stayed away from monter cables, choosing instead to spend money on the actual equipment. I have the top of the line Radio Shack cables for my dvd player and my HD cable box came with a cheap set of cables that work just fine for me. Come to think of it, I have an extra set since my first box was defective. When Rogers replaced it, they only wanted the box, the power cord and the remote back even though they gave me a whole new box set.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Component
- 3 RCA cables for video
- 2 RCA cables for audio
- best quality 

S-video
- 1 s-video cable
- 2 RCA cables for audio
- 2nd best quality

Composite
- 2 RCA cables for video 
- 2 RCA cables for sound
- 3rd best quality

I have a high definition Toshiba 51HDX82 and I've got the following hooked up:

Component Input 1 - Rogers High Definition Set-Top Box 

Component Input 2 - Toshiba DVD Player

S-video Input 1 - Toshiba VCR

and just look at that jack panel:










You can tell I like gadgets. When my mom was visiting and looked behind the TV she couldn't believe all the cables.

[ June 04, 2004, 10:41 AM: Message edited by: Kosh ]


----------



## Glipt (Aug 7, 2003)

It doesn't appear that your TV is HDTV ready. Sony uses the term DRC and 3:2 pulldown removal on their HDTV TVs. Sony also uses the term Hi-Scan, progressive and cinemotion. There will also be a memorystick card slot at the front of the TV if it is HDTV ready. You will notice little or no difference between S-video and component cables unless you are inputting actual HDTV (from cable or satelite), or your DVD player is labeld 'Progressive Scan' AND your TV is HDTV ready.

The idea of using thick expesive interconnect cables is nice but, any differences for example between a $20 Radio Shack S-video cable and an $80 THX super duper S-video cable will not be noticed by the average human eye. And you can't see them so you can't even show off your thick shiny suoer cables. This may just be coincidence but I have never had a cheap cable fail on me. Every single thick super duper cable I have purchased, including the $80 THX S-video cable has failed me.

The greatest enhancement for your DVD picture with this TV is to set your DVD players output to 16:9 (which will make the movie look squished veritcally and less letterboxed), then set your TV to run in 16:9 enhanced mode which will letterbox and unsquish the movie picture by actaully focusing the TV tubes beam narrower (on the top to bottom axis). This retains the full horzontal resolution instead of just hacking the top and bottom off which nomal letterboxing does.

My advice. Save the money and opt for some inexpesive S-video cables for DVD and satellite/digital cable. Take the money you save and get a 40 oz of Crown Royal to enjoy your new TV with.

P.S. I could be wrong about your TV. So if it is HDTV ready then by all means go for the component cables for DVD. Just make sure your DVD player is labled 'Progressive Scan' in order for there to be much difference.


----------

